# Some More Watch Photos (Enjoy)



## Mr Horology (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice pics Mr H :thumbsup:

Paul


----------



## janicko (Jan 14, 2010)

nice pictures. a wrist shot would suite them as well


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice shots, now how did you do it?


----------



## Snookster (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice photos there


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

DSLR and macro lens with a small light tent by any chance ? :kewlpics:


----------

